# 7 Colors/7 Days



## TM4RT (Mar 7, 2010)

Today I started a week-long photo project in which I'll take 7 photos a day sharing one similar color, and do a different color every day for one week. Today was Red. Here are my photos from today, any feedback would be amazing.

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days





























Red day was really easy, there are loads of red things in Panama City. Looking forward to Tuesday for yellow, cause I just found an awesome tree with yellow flowers on my walk today.

Please post your color photos, too.

Thanks,
-Trent


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 8, 2010)

Second day of 7 Colors/7 Days. Today I shot only orange objects and it turned out to be significantly harder than yesterday. I still got around 200 shots. Here are the final seven for today, feedback would be great.

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days





























Tomorrow should be easier than today by far, there are tons of obnoxious yellow things in Panama City.


----------



## iAstonish (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool theme and good shots. It makes ordinary objects a lot more interesting given the challenge of theme at hand.

I might try something similar if you wouldn't mind me borrowing the idea.


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 9, 2010)

iAstonish said:


> Cool theme and good shots. It makes ordinary objects a lot more interesting given the challenge of theme at hand.
> 
> I might try something similar if you wouldn't mind me borrowing the idea.



no problem at all, go ahead (it would be awesome if you linked back to me if you do it). I'd love to see how it turns out.

I can't wait to see what this will be like at the end. I'm going to get a big print made with a 7x7 square of all of the photos. I'll post pics of everything on this thread.

Thank you for the feedback :]


----------



## iAstonish (Mar 9, 2010)

TM4RT said:


> iAstonish said:
> 
> 
> > Cool theme and good shots. It makes ordinary objects a lot more interesting given the challenge of theme at hand.
> ...



What color line up did you go with?

I'm hopefully going to get out and get started on this tomorrow, and I'll definitely link you to my flickr when I start uploading photos for this project. :thumbup:


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 9, 2010)

iAstonish said:


> What color line up did you go with?
> 
> I'm hopefully going to get out and get started on this tomorrow, and I'll definitely link you to my flickr when I start uploading photos for this project. :thumbup:



I'm going with the ROYGBIV colors.

Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue (More blue-green), Indigo (more royal, dark blue), and Purple.

Good luck on your project.

I'll have yellow photos up later today.


----------



## iAstonish (Mar 9, 2010)

Alright 

I'm gonna go with

Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple, Pink (gonna be hard lol)


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 9, 2010)

So, today was yellow day. It started out with an extremely disappointing moment. As I turned the corner walking home from school, I looked up to see the tree with the amazing yellow flowers, and it was all branches. There were hundreds of brown, wrinkled flowers on the ground. The rest of the day was good though, getting purposely lost and finding a quiet, rich neighborhood in the city. All's well that ends well. So here are the 7 yellow pics for Tuesday.

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days





































Today had the most pictures so far: 282. I figured that's about a 2.5% keep rate (7 pictures out of 282.) Feedback would be great.

Links:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/TM4RT
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tm4rt/
http://jpgmag.com/people/TM4RT
http://twitter.com/TM4RT


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 9, 2010)

iAstonish said:


> Alright
> 
> I'm gonna go with
> 
> Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple, Pink (gonna be hard lol)



The pink instead of two blues is a good idea. n00b question, but, how do you edit sigs here?


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 10, 2010)

individually these shots are neat, crisp but meh....together they work so awesome, i love all 3 series


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 10, 2010)

Mesoam said:


> individually these shots are neat, crisp but meh....together they work so awesome, i love all 3 series



Thank you, that is exactly the idea. Series of really saturated photos together for the full effect of the color.

I'll be posting the green series soon. Blue tomorrow :]


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 10, 2010)

230+ shots of green today. It went really good, green is one of the most present colors in Panama City. I wandered around the city for about an hour and got some lucky shots. Check it out.

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days





























Make sure you check out the rest of the days from this week.


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 11, 2010)

Today has been more busy than usual. Between taking, editing, and posting photos, doing homework, and working on logos/websites, it has been hard to find time to relax. This photo project does consume a decent amount of time, but I'm loving my results. Only two days left of 7 Colors/7 Days! Indigo tomorrow, and Purple on Saturday. Check out the blue pics from today:

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days





























Go check the rest of the project out on my Flickr account (link below), or the other posts in my blog.

Links:
Facebook
Flickr
JPGmag
Twitter


----------



## iAstonish (Mar 11, 2010)

TM4RT said:


> iAstonish said:
> 
> 
> > Alright
> ...




Click the "user cp" tab at the top of the forum and you should see it.

I'm going to start my project Monday. I decided to wait for a fresh week to start this off.


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 12, 2010)

Indigo day was just kind of... meh. I got a decent amount of shots, but when I uploaded them I only liked a handful of them. I picked the final 7, not completely satisfied with some of the pictures. It was definitely a day to learn from though. I wouldn't call it a bad day, just kind of unsatisfying.

Well, here are the photos, enjoy.

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days





























Also been having upload issues today, just making everything a pain in the ass. Last day tomorrow: Violet. Finding violet colored stuff around Panama City should definitely be a challenge.

Links:
Facebook
Flickr
JPGmag
Twitter


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 13, 2010)

So, today was the last day of the photo project. It was violet day today, but most of the pictures are more on the magenta side. I think that today's pictures turned out nice. Definitely satisfied with them. Also, today I walked the farthest of any day this week. So here are the photos to finish this project.

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days





























I think I'm going to take a break from shooting tomorrow. This week I took over 1600 shots for this project. Lots of walking, too. So tomorrow=break, then on Monday, I think I'll start a new project.

Links:
Facebook
Flickr
JPGmag
Twitter


----------



## sixbolt (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice project. I enjoyed looking at your series


----------



## stone_family3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome project. They go very well together.


----------

